# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Di

## soapaddict

Poor Di.

I felt so sorry for her last night when Jim had a go at her and said he didnt fancy her.

After all she has done for him and he turns on her.

----------


## dddMac1

i felt sorry for Di as well if it wasn't for her he would still be in Prison

----------


## Siobhan

> Poor Di.
> 
> I felt so sorry for her last night when Jim had a go at her and said he didnt fancy her.
> 
> After all she has done for him and he turns on her.


I am sorry but they deserve each other.. She is a mental cow.. remember what she did to her mum and how obsessed was she with those blokes.. Jim is just as bad too..

----------


## Chris_2k11

im sorry but i had to laugh at jim when he went "your the problem di, i dont fancy you! Infact you turn me right offffff!!!"   :Rotfl:  I do hate him but that bit was funny! lol   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Behemoth

> I am sorry but they deserve each other.. She is a mental cow.. remember what she did to her mum and how obsessed was she with those blokes.. Jim is just as bad too..


 What did she do to her mum?

----------


## Rach33

> I am sorry but they deserve each other.. She is a mental cow.. remember what she did to her mum and how obsessed was she with those blokes.. Jim is just as bad too..


They certainly do I hope when Fenner leaves he takes her with him   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Siobhan

> What did she do to her mum?


Her mum was really sick and she was taken care of her.. she use to beat her cause she said she had no life.. one of her beatings led to her Mum's death

----------


## Behemoth

God! What series?

----------


## Siobhan

Oh god.. I am going way back.. about series 3 or 4 not sure.. it was the year she joined G wing

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Fenner was going to die in this series

----------


## Siobhan

think he does at the end of the series.. I am happy to see him back but he need to be caught for everything he has done.. 

Why do the women in G wing find his so attractive, he make me vomit  :Sick:

----------


## Rach33

The stuff with Di's mum was Series three because Fenner used it against Di when Nikki Wade's appeal came up as he wanted to try and ruin Nikki's life by getting Di to plant a weapon on her 

Fenner does die and he can take looney bin with him

----------


## Rach33

Oh and Di joined G-Wing in Series two in episode three she transferred form H Wing after Lorna Rose was sacked in Series one

----------


## dddMac1

wasn't di unable to cope with her mum

----------


## Rach33

Yes she ended up taking the fact that nobody fancied her out on her mum and started beating her up eventually Jim discovered the truth and helped Di cover the fact by having her mum put in a home I think the next time her mum was mentioned was when she married psycho Barry Pearce (played by Andrew Lancel now DI Neil Manson) in series four cos I remember Di mention they visited her before Barry stamped on her hand

----------


## Siobhan

I seen all the series but I get confused with them... Di is as physco as Jim.. did she not hit him in the last series just before they got married and then pretended like nothing happened???

----------


## Rach33

Yeah she did that was funny it was with a trophy or something 

I love Bad girls seen all the series too i have them all DVD expect series Four and Six (obviously) but I do have the video box set of series four and I taped all series six so I might see if I can find that episode tonight

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah it was quite funny.. she whacked him and then just carried on like nothing happen.. 

she was going on about Jim's obsession with Karen (was just about to write Jim) but she had a major obsession with a least two guys on G Wing.. remember her shrines..

----------


## Rach33

Di and her shrines hilarous firstly Dominic the poor bloke went on holiday never came back can you blame him then there was Josh well she tried to split him and Crystal up and Failed yippee and then there was Mark Waddle who got a promotion to another prison can't blame him either

----------


## Siobhan

Josh and Crystal were so great together...

----------


## Rach33

I know and little baby Zandra awwwwwww bless so cute

----------


## Siobhan

That poor girl Zandra.. I miss all the old characters... the new one are great but you can't beat the old series

----------


## Rach33

I know I miss vonne the most I was devastated when they killed her off

----------


## Siobhan

> I know I miss vonne the most I was devastated when they killed her off


yeah herself and Dockley were two of the best

----------


## Rach33

Defo they were my faves I loved it when Shell returned and sobbed when Fenner took her baby away would say it but it get bleeped out but we all know what Fenner is a grade A b*****d

----------


## Siobhan

Jim is and that is why himself and Di deserve each other... they are the perfect evil couple

----------


## dddMac1

Di and Jim Deserve each other all they think about is themselves

----------

